# R34 GRILL



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone kno if the front grill from an r34 skyline or r33 will fit in a 94 bluebird without to much hassle?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Bluebird SSS said:


> Does anyone kno if the front grill from an r34 skyline or r33 will fit in a 94 bluebird without to much hassle?


just get the r33 or r34 bumper


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Bluebird SSS said:


> Does anyone kno if the front grill from an r34 skyline or r33 will fit in a 94 bluebird without to much hassle?


Just go for the ibi bodykit.....www.ibi-bodykits.com i never seen anybody put the r-34 grille on an altima....i dont think it'll fit


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i've seen the kit an its not bad but i've got a friend who makes kits so i'm gettin a full custom kit pretty cheap but i wanted to change the grill in the meantime....jus an idea


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Bluebird SSS said:


> yeah i've seen the kit an its not bad but i've got a friend who makes kits so i'm gettin a full custom kit pretty cheap but i wanted to change the grill in the meantime....jus an idea


oh kool...i wish i can design my own...something aggressive but not too wild looking.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i'm fair happy jus gonna go for somethin simple but nice jus to bring the car right down to the ground.....real VIP style jus got 20s for it an the tints are comin soon


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

do ur thing...post pix when u do


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Bluebird SSS said:


> yeah i'm fair happy jus gonna go for somethin simple but nice jus to bring the car right down to the ground.....real VIP style jus got 20s for it an the tints are comin soon


yeah i wanna see piks of it on 20's. tell me wat yu had to modify.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> yeah i wanna see piks of it on 20's. tell me wat yu had to modify.


didnt have to modify anythin at all cept jus roll the rear guards...couldn't be easier .....i was told that 7.5 is the widest u can fit on them so i dont kno bout u guys over there but in aus its not to easy findin 20x7.5....i ended up gettin a set of TIS 03 from america so im assumin u can get some a bit easier then i could as there is only two sets of TIS in australia.....looks pretty good jus decidin whether to lower it or wait for the kit which will do it for me....i will try put pics up tomorrow


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Bluebird SSS said:


> didnt have to modify anythin at all cept jus roll the rear guards...couldn't be easier .....i was told that 7.5 is the widest u can fit on them so i dont kno bout u guys over there but in aus its not to easy findin 20x7.5....i ended up gettin a set of TIS 03 from america so im assumin u can get some a bit easier then i could as there is only two sets of TIS in australia.....looks pretty good jus decidin whether to lower it or wait for the kit which will do it for me....i will try put pics up tomorrow



ok i wanna see.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

me too...i wanna put 19's or 20s on mine


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> ok i wanna see.


The pictures are pretty bad....i will take some more somewhere that is a bit nicer an in nicer weather....prob in two or three weeks an hopefully my car will be lowered as well 

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/8d835fd3.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/18f36529.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/607ff5c0.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/c7e4ff91.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/567927d2.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/eb818e57.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/bluebirdsss/62fde4d9.jpg


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

didnt realise how bad my camera is as well....will try borrow a better camera too


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Man, those 20's look great, the whole car looks great i want to see pics when you get the custom kit


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

its viewable to me...shoot those look tight on there...but im wondering how far can u drop it without rub cuz thats sitting kinda high.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> its viewable to me...shoot those look tight on there...but im wondering how far can u drop it without rub cuz thats sitting kinda high.


im assumin u can get stiff enough springs for watever height u wanna drop ur car to stop it rubbin it would be a comprimise for comfort tho as it would be a lot bouncier....my car rubs already over bumps in the road with a full car...i was lookin at lowerin it 40mm wit the guys that got my wheels but i might drop it a bit more an get better quality springs jus to be safe


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Im wanting coilovers...would you recommend that?


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> Im wanting coilovers...would you recommend that?


wouldnt have a clue dont kno a thing bout em cept they a whole lot more expencive then lowered springs but its sposed to make soooo much diference in handling but i personally dont know....im not really puttin a lot of money into that area


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Bluebird SSS said:


> wouldnt have a clue dont kno a thing bout em cept they a whole lot more expencive then lowered springs but its sposed to make soooo much diference in handling but i personally dont know....im not really puttin a lot of money into that area



the one's i saw were like for $100. i 4got the link, and I cant look up alot of sites here at work. Luckily can get into this one.


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> the one's i saw were like for $100. i 4got the link, and I cant look up alot of sites here at work. Luckily can get into this one.


i guess maybe jus in australia they're expensive....but yeah maybe ask someone else cos like i said i dont really kno....but that is pretty cheap for springs anyway


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

my personal opinion is dont go with coil overs. i got 700 in my set and id rather have some tokicko(spelling) blues and good drop springs.


----------

